# 2015 Trophy Spike Contest



## Barry Duggan

One more time...

Entry Fee: none. If you are in, say you are in.
Entry Deadline: 6:00am. morning of Georgia archery season opener.

True spike or unicorns only. Must have a minimum of   1/16" visible/measureable bone, or longer, on one side. Measure ONE SIDE only.

Traditional/stick & string type archery equipment only. No wheel bows, cross gun/bows, etc.

Proof of kill is on the honor system, because there ain't but one truth. A picture would be appreciated by all. Killed with the truck or road kills found not allowed. 

Winner determined by longest measurement, by dark thirty, of the last day of any and all legal Georgia archery seasons. 

After the winner is announced, he/she should receive a prize from all of us losers.

Have a large time and be careful while you're doing it.

I'm in.


----------



## Badddwithabow

I'm IN!!!!!


----------



## dpoole

I am in


----------



## robert carter

I`m in!!RC


----------



## Buck Roar

I'm in.


----------



## JBranch

I'm in.


----------



## Dennis

I'm in


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Im in


----------



## Todd Cook

I'm in.


----------



## Philbow

I'm in.


----------



## Pointpuller

Count me in.


----------



## sawtooth

not in. not this year.


----------



## Flaustin1

Im in.  Tradhunter isn't allowed this year.


----------



## Todd Cook

sawtooth said:


> not in. not this year.



I think I know why too.....


----------



## Stickman1

I'll be in from Pa


----------



## Paul Barnes

I'm in.


----------



## bam_bam

count me in


----------



## tradhunter98

I'm in, but beware some people forget they entered it win comes time to pay up!


----------



## scott30415

I am in, never done this before. but I will always try anything once.


----------



## gurn

tradhunter98 said:


> I'm in, but beware some people forget they entered it win comes time to pay up!



Pay up??? Huh?? I'm in but I reckon I better start lookin for something ta give away.


----------



## Silver Mallard

In.....


----------



## tradhunter98

gurn said:


> Pay up??? Huh?? I'm in but I reckon I better start lookin for something ta give away.



Yes sir a few people forgot they wanted to play.


----------



## Philbow

tradhunter98 said:


> I'm in, but beware some people forget they entered it win comes time to pay up!



What is the suggested "pay up" when I don't win because I could not resist killing 2 P&Y bucks? (It could happen, that has been my plan since the DNR increased the limit to two bucks.)


----------



## bowtoater

I am in


----------



## Allen Oliver

I'm in again.


----------



## ddawg

I'm In! 
This will be my first season out with my Trad bow.


----------



## Rix56

*Count me in*

I wouldn't join till I paid up from last year.  Put Gerald's gift in the mail today, sorry it was so late.


----------



## JBD2

If it's open to newbies ....... count me in.


----------



## Barry Duggan

JBD2 said:


> If it's open to newbies ....... count me in.



It's open, and newbies usually win.


----------



## beaulesye10

I'm in


----------



## Rod in SC

I'm in.  I live right on the Georgia/SC line. I hunt in Ga and SC. Hunt both sides of Russell Lake and Clarks Hill. 
 Does it have to be killed in Georgia to count??


----------



## Cavalry Scout

I'm in. And, I'm one of the dirtbags that didnt pay up for 2013... Who won?  Dont want to welch on a bet...


----------



## Barry Duggan

Rod in SC said:


> I'm in.  I live right on the Georgia/SC line. I hunt in Ga and SC. Hunt both sides of Russell Lake and Clarks Hill.
> Does it have to be killed in Georgia to count??



Nope.


----------



## AllAmerican

*Pa*



Stickman1 said:


> I'll be in from Pa



What county you hunting in Penntucky?


----------



## robert carter

In case everyone don`t know the losers send the winner some trad archery related "gift". There have been some good gifts sent. I`m sure there is a thread somewhere that the winner posted his rewards. It is all in fun but is a contest. RC


----------



## hambone76

I'm in. I'm shooting the first legal buck that I can since I haven't ever killed a buck with traditional gear. I hope it's a cow horn. One or two public land check in hunts will be my only other chance after I've used buck tag #1. 
I have some loot to put up for a prize if it doesn't work out in my favor.


----------



## Barebowyer

I hesitated to enter because of having two trips planned out of state and not usually shooting them.  Now that I know that will count, I will happily play! Let's do it!


----------



## bradyxps

I'm in!


----------



## fish30523

I'm in, who knows what will walk out in front of me in the morning.


----------



## ambush77

I'm in!


----------



## ngabowhunter

count me in.


----------



## jwmartin

I'm in. On sc ga line


----------



## SELFBOW

I'm in.


----------



## fish30523

I'm withdrawing my name. Went to the stand, checked my trail camera, and only deer moving are at night. Then turn around and get in a yellow hornet nest!!!! Praise The Lord I didn't get stung!!!!!! Those things fly at night!!!!! I will wait till it cools off before I go again. On the bright side, my son is in the stand on his first bow hunt.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Well, it appears this contest has shut down the killing of spikes ... again.


----------



## sawtooth

It's odd that someone hasn't stuck one yet.


----------



## Dennis

I got a good one on a trail camera im just waiting


----------



## SELFBOW

sawtooth said:


> It's odd that someone hasn't stuck one yet.



I passed on one Sat. He wasn't a contender IMO


----------



## Barry Duggan

SELFBOW said:


> I passed on one Sat. He wasn't a contender IMO



How do you know for sure he wasn't a contender? By not shooting him, you could wind up being a loser either way.


----------



## JBranch

Wouldn't take much of one to be in the lead now, that's for sure.


----------



## Todd Cook

I haven't seen a spike yet, but that's ok. I'd hate to be out of buck tags before November gets here, and I'm not too good at passing them up.


----------



## robert carter

I have one crossing a creek where I have hung a stand. He has about 8" spikes. I too am not good at passing deer so I have not set that stand. I`ll wait till after November as well but the first week of December could get him killed. RC


----------



## Munkywrench

Is it too late to enter? I've got 3 spikes running around. 2 are small and I just got a good look at the third. Can I get in now?


----------



## Barry Duggan

Munkywrench said:


> Is it too late to enter? I've got 3 spikes running around. 2 are small and I just got a good look at the third. Can I get in now?



Nope...sorry.


----------



## Barebowyer

I am not good at passing them up either but this evening....I let it happen.  The rain turned to a mist so I just headed out back behind the house(haven't seen a deer there yet in four sits)for a quick sit.  The acorns started dropping better back there and obviously cooler temps.  After working the past six days, 12 hrs each, I needed to get in a stand.  Settled in at 510pm, 522 pm saw movement to my left at about 50 yds.  Could tell the deer was a buck but no details so after a few minutes sent a couple of grunts that way.  He worked his way in to 20 yards broadside.  On the approach I thought he was a lil basket 8 I have had on cam with two big bucks showing up after dark on a regular.  Low and behold, he was a cowhorn with about 8 in spikes..I half drew with anticipation of possibly shooting him and then let down.  He ate acorns and walked off, staying in sight, worked back to where he came from and then rubbed a sapling for like 20 mins, thinkn he was king.  I then realized, I had entered my name in the Spike Contest!!!ugh!!!  lol.  Better off that way probably...on my lease i wouldn't have hesitated probably but with the two big ones back there, I will wait!  maybe karma will catch up with me in a good way.....He may be an entry later on I guess.....


----------



## Barebowyer

I guess I will be submitting the first entry although a dismal length for sure!!!!LOL.

4 1/4".......Those antlers don't stretch much!

Backstraps are fat though!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

4 1/4" standing tall...


----------



## Pointpuller

Congrats barebowyer on the spike.  You are in the lead.  Ive got trail cam pics of the for sure winner but he hasn't given it up yet.  Still have a tag reserved for him.


----------



## Barebowyer

LOL...It's very early and now is the time.....I hope you get your opportunity at him.


----------



## Flaustin1

Ive got a contender walking around on my lease.  Gonna take the bow this weekend in case he comes back by.


----------



## Pointpuller

I haven't shot one yet but I have a question about what constitutes a spike in this contest. Does an entry have to have a spike on both sides or does 1 spike beam count if the other beam is branched?  Have a few qualifiers on trail cam pics either way.  Just wanted some clarification before I shoot and it becomes an issue.
Thanks.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Only a true spike, meaning one per side with no branches, or a unicorn count.


----------



## j_seph

Glad to see Georgia's deer management program paying off. only one spike, must mean the bucks are starting to get bigger


----------



## Barebowyer

Interesting view.....have passed a couple much better entries since but it is what it is....


----------



## Allen Oliver

Got a entry. Pics coming later today.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Allen Oliver said:


> Got a entry. Pics coming later today.



Get 'em Brisco.


----------



## Barebowyer

Congrats Allen...I am amazed another entry hadn't come to knock out my "monster!"  LOL


----------



## Allen Oliver

*Spike Entry*

Okay finally got time to download pictures. Killed this spike on a good friends place Friday morning. Watched him work a licking Branch above two scrapes. Missed him first shot at 12 yards. Second shot I took out the pump station at 18 yards.
Longest spike was 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Way to go Allen!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Allen Oliver said:


> Longest spike was 5 1/2 inches.



Looks like 5 31/64" in the pic. Must be the angle.


----------



## mauserbull

that's funny Barry


----------



## Allen Oliver

mauserbull said:


> that's funny Barry



Yep Barry is full of Jokes


----------



## Barebowyer

"My 4 1/4 inch monster has fallen but his memory/spirit shall never die!"  Congrats Allen but I think the rules state that the first arrow shot at him on any given day must hit him!!!  Disqualified!   Good try though!      .................LOL!

Congrats buddy and good job!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Still waiting


----------



## robert carter

I was robbed... I shot the winner just find out upon trailing him he had two unseen brow tines. Tagged out with a 4 pt.  This was amonth ago. I`m just getting over it..wahhh  wahhh.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan

robert carter said:


> I was robbed... I shot the winner just find out upon trailing him he had two unseen brow tines. Tagged out with a 4 pt.  This was amonth ago. I`m just getting over it..wahhh  wahhh.RC



If it makes you feel any better, he might not have been the winner. I had to watch, a sho nuff contender, pick his offside rear leg up, and scratch his ear, at 7 yards, while hunting outside the ear only property.  Talking about a panoramic view of the kill zone.
Being someone who does not get that many shot opportunities, I'm not over it yet.
And, looking on the bright side, you were able to put yours in the sack...I wasn't.


----------



## robert carter

Someone needs to declare a winner and put up an address for prizes...Barry...RC


----------



## Philbow

Does it go till the end of the month for the "urban" counties? I've another trip or 2 planned.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Philbow said:


> Does it go till the end of the month for the "urban" counties? I've another trip or 2 planned.



If you are talking in the state of Georgia "urban"...yep.


----------



## Flaustin1

Somebody shoot me a PM when its over so I don't forget about it.


----------



## Barry Duggan

robert carter said:


> Someone needs to declare a winner and put up an address for prizes...Barry...RC





Flaustin1 said:


> Somebody shoot me a PM when its over so I don't forget about it.



A quick look, on line, reveals the extended archery season for the following counties, runs from Jan. 2 - Jan. 31:
Clayton, Cobb, DeKalb, Forsyth, Fulton, Gwinnett, and Rockdale.


----------



## robert carter

Good deal. I`m a loser anyway. I got some dirty socks aging now for a gift to some lucky winner....RC


----------



## Barry Duggan

robert carter said:


> Good deal. I`m a loser anyway. I got some dirty socks aging now for a gift to some lucky winner....RC



Me too.


----------



## tradhunter98

Mike really did send me a sock... And a knife


----------



## Barebowyer

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored!!!!!!! At least there was something in it I guess...


----------



## robert carter

I Allen wins I`m gonna send him a RAP CD....RC


----------



## Barry Duggan

robert carter said:


> I Allen wins I`m gonna send him a RAP CD....RC



Well, chizzle my nizzle, he'll like that.
He all up in dat droopie drawers music. Said he wished you would loan him one of yours cause you knew all the gooduns.


----------



## Allen Oliver

robert carter said:


> I Allen wins I`m gonna send him a RAP CD....RC



You and Barry got jokes. You can always make me one of those MoJo bows like you made last week. q


----------



## Barry Duggan

This contest is over at 12:00 midnight, so if you are trying to get one out of the woods...you need start steppin' and fetchin'.


----------



## Barry Duggan

That's all folks. Congrats to the winner, Allen Oliver.
By the way Allen, you need to post up a mailing address.


----------



## Barebowyer

"My unicorn wasn't worthy!!!"  LOL....Congrats Allen!


----------



## Allen Oliver

Allen Oliver
549 Crystal Lake Rd
Rebecca, Ga. 31783
Okay I wear a size 10 boot. So at least send me a dirty sock I might be able to wear  It was fun as always looking forward to next years contest.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Barebowyer said:


> "My unicorn wasn't worthy!!!"  LOL....Congrats Allen!



Many Thanks Joe!


----------

